
Children get new ears grown from their own cells - prostoalex
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/children-new-ears-grown-own-cells-china-scientists-worlds-first-operation-transplant-a8187776.html
======
ashleyn
Remember the earmouse? I suppose we're finally seeing practical, useful
medical applications of what was developed.

~~~
hmhrex
I had never heard of this until I saw it at the end of this article. That
picture made me so uncomfortable. Atwood's MaddAddam trilogy came to mind.

However, this technology seems like a really great step forward.

